Ask HN: What useful but unknown chrome extensions do you use? - galfarragem
======
jbpetersen
Vimium - Adds vim-like controls

My favorite parts: j and k to scroll, J and K to switch tabs, F to display 1
to 3 character sequences next to all links where typing one opens it in a new
tab.

